# ADA Nile Sand alternative?



## Dan Walter (28 Mar 2010)

Hi all, 

ADA Nile Sand is perfect for the foreground that I'm planning, but I begrudge spending Â£30 on sand, half of which I probably wont use.  Just wondered if anyone knows anything similar to Nile Sand? Im looking at Unipac's Senegal or Zambezi currently... 

Anyone know of any others out there?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Garuf (29 Mar 2010)

You could use Sengal or zambezi and mix it with tescos play sand which is nearly white.


----------



## Dan Walter (29 Mar 2010)

Good thinking G-man, i've got a bag of Argos playsand lying around doing nowt.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2010)

Bare in mind that ADA sand is varying granule size, but there isn't much sand in it generally.  You could almost do with Zambezi sized sand (but lighter colour).

Check out the Unipac website - http://www.unipacpet.com/ - The Arctic sand (under natural category) looks quite interesting.


----------



## Dan Walter (29 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Bare in mind that ADA sand is varying granule size



That is kind of why I wanted the Nile Sand, due to grain size I imagined it would hold bottom better and not waft around as much as plain sand during maintenance etc. It's also the perfect colour for what I'm after. 

The Unipac Arctic is quite nice but might be a bit grey in colour... It's tough without seeing these in the flesh.   

Cheers for taking the time to look in to this for me though guys.


----------

